# Hayling Island



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just come back from a rally at Southsea and while were there we visited Hayling Island. Found a carpark that had no signs about it being forbidden to park a motorhome there. Also found a notice that said "motorhome disposal point on ?? carpark (might be West or South or something like that.

Anyone know any more? Are we allowed to park overnight for instance?

Pat


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Motorhomes can park overnight (fee payable) in the West Beach car park - see the end of this news item http://www.hayling.co.uk/news/story1338.html
The West Beach car park is marked with an arrow on the image below.
Bill


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

£15 - £20 per night is a bit steep when there are no facility's.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like the council changed their mind and reduced the charges to £10/night (high season) & £8/night out of season. See http://www.havant.gov.uk/havant-2242

Bill


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. At the moment there is no guidance on the actual car park except that the emptying point is on the West Car Park. Sometimes all you need is a place to park for the night and it is a bonus that there is a nice view!
Let's hope that this is a success that is followed by other councils. I presume there are toilets at the West Car Park? That means there is water and a dump which is all that is provided by some CLs and CSs.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Toilets,showers ,water,and dump


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No need - all in my motorhome! Just might need the dump which is provided.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We have stayed there and visited the Inn on the Beach for a meal.
In fact we are back there for New Years Eve. Its a bit fiddly to pay as the time runs from 10pm-8am and we couldnt pay until 10pm.
Good thing this time of year is there is no charge during the day to park. 
I believe that to use the Toilet Dump you need to get a Radar Key from somewhere local, but we dont use the facilities as we live fairly local.
I just hope it isnt spoiled by the number of people who park overnight but dont pay. I guess time will tell.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Looks a lovely spot and Its in the Database >here<

It would be great if those that have used this facility could submit a quick review please. :computer: :wink:

Pete


----------

